# Hunting Lease - Mayo, Fl



## Swamprat (May 30, 2006)

Hunting club membership available. 32,400 acres, hogs, deer and turkey. 1000.00 Call 386-294-1369

I know nothing of this lease but seen it in the Tallahassee paper.

I do suspect from that area it is a dog or dog/still hunting club. That area has a ton of wildlife but is not known for big bucks but there is a few every year taken that are pretty good. Alot of big acreage clubs in that area.


----------



## Hintz (May 30, 2006)

wow thats a lot of land, what part of the state is it


----------



## Swamprat (May 30, 2006)

Mayo is in the Big Bend area close to Perry and Live Oak.

There are a few leases up in that area that size and larger. Lot of timber company land. Also alot of swamp as that is a pretty low area of the state.


----------



## NY Vinny (May 30, 2006)

Gonne need to hang thermacells from your ears, aroun dyourneck, and one on each side of your belt, to hunt that swampy area. If not you will become airborne from the skeeters down there!!!!


----------



## Lthomas (May 30, 2006)

Yep realy thick and nasty areas around that part of the state. A lot of deer and hogs in the area but the only way to hunt them is with dogs because of the area being so low and alwasy full of water.


----------

